# Which of Santa's little helpers are you?



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm Sparkle Sugar-Stitches!


----------



## Aoife (Dec 4, 2014)

Sparkle Glitter-Bottom! hahahaha


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 4, 2014)

Keeping up the sparkling so-and-so's!

Sparkle Curly-Toes.

Double-barrelled, like me!

Andy H-B 

p.s. Sort of rhymes but doesn't scan! I'm clearly not a poetry man.


----------



## Flower (Dec 4, 2014)

Frilly Glitter-Bottom reporting for duty.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2014)

Sparkle Twinkle-toes present sir!


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 4, 2014)

Pixie Glitter -Bottom checking in!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2014)

There's a lot of Glitter-Bottoms out there!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> There's a lot of Glitter-Bottoms out there!



My BFF is one. She's Perky Glitter-Bottom.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm Stampy Glitzy Pointy-Ears (used 2 first names!).

And the man/elf of my dreams is Moxie Bling-bling Jingle-Bells.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2014)

Perky Jingle-Bells for me    Will have to remember that when watching the Queen after xmas din din !


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 8, 2014)

Jolly Merry-mess, well that about sums it up then


----------



## Bloden (Dec 8, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Jolly Merry-mess, well that about sums it up then



LOL Kookycat.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 9, 2014)

Some good ones


----------

